# Dewalt 733 planer. What is Type 1 vs Type 2?



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

I am looking at a used DW733 "type 2". Can anyone tell me what the differences between Type 1 & 2 are? Online I can find nothing discussing the differences.
Appreciate any input.
Berg


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

Usually when a company retains the basic model number of a product but has different "Type" suffixes it means that some small changes were made the original design. Often times those changes are barely noticeable. I don't know what the particulars are between these to models of the 733 but I doubt if the Type 2 is a lesser planer than the Type 1 was.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not certain, but could swear that I red somewhere that type one was made in the US but type two was moved oversees. I wish I could point you to a source, but I honestly can't remember where I saw this. It might have even been in a craigslist posting specifying that the item was a type 1.


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

It occurred to me while reading the responses above (thank you) that Dewalt might have a Customer Service department that could answer my question. They do. Below is their response. I'd like to point out that they answered me in less than two hours. Kudos to Dewalt.
Here is the answer to my question:

*"Dear Peter, we believe the following information addresses your inquiry.

The tools function and features are the same. When we change internal parts in a model while it is in continuous production, we keep the same model number, and change the "type" identification so we can be sure to get the customers correct replacement parts if needed. The "type" number information is found on the label on the tools where the catalog number is found, on the tool itself.

Thank you for allowing us the opportunity to serve you. If your question remains unresolved or if you require additional information please update this incident.

Sincerely,

Bob Capitani"*


----------



## johnsonrv (22 h ago)

There are subtle difference including that the Type1 was fitted with a 6 V-Grooved drive belt whereas the Type 2 had a 9 V-Grooved drive belt. This improvement would be at a minor cost however the available torque on the type 2 would be 50% greater in my opinion


----------

